# Workhorse Products Offers Luminator Economy Exposure Unit



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Specially designed for the start-up shop on a budget, Workhorse Products offers the Luminator expandable exposure unit. This affordable bench-top unit has high-output UV fluorescent bulbs that provide balanced light distribution throughout. It offers large screen capacity in a compact design. 

This system is compatible with direct emulsion or capillary films that allow versatility in your stencil systems. It comes standard with a 16” X 20” pressure pad to ensure even contact between your film positive and your screen. It also has a digital timer. 

Optional upgrades include a durable vacuum frame powered by a true vacuum pump. Gas lifters are included to provide a smooth opening and closing of the lid. This upgrade allows you to expand the Luminator into the fully functioning Lumitron. The upgradable vacuum system provides perfect contact between the film positive and the screen. This greatly enhances edge definition and half tone dot resolution.

For more information on the Luminator, visit Workhorse Screen Printing Equipment - Exposure Units

Workhorse Products has distributors throughout the United States, Canada, Turkey, England, Belgium, Peru, Panama, Venezuela, Columbia, Costa Rica, Guatemala, and China. For more information or the distributor nearest you, visit the Web site at www.workhorseproducts.com; e-mail to [email protected], or call (800) 778-8779 Option #1 sales, option #2 service; (602) 437-2305; (602) 437-2305.


----------

